# toilet bowl on gore loose rope 8-24-11



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Great. One of the few deaths on Gore was due to a rope in Kirshbaum's. Please let us know if it turns up. Will be extra cautious running Kirshbaum's until then.


----------



## watersoul (Jun 9, 2011)

it is a 50' vest rope i believe that got thrown into my friends boat and when he swam out of toilet bowl it came out as well, we looked for it but did not see it anywhere, my guess is that as the water drops a little it will show up and we will b able to get it. my appologies everyone.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I was told yesterday about another lost throwbag above Kirshbaums from the same hole this weekend. Another reminder to watch out for ropes. It's important to keep your throwbags from getting away. They cause deadly underwater hazards. Please stop keeping lose bags in your boat or pfd.


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

When we came through TB late Sunday afternoon there was a rope caught under a boulder right where the pool below TB ends. The bag itself was sitting on top of the boulder w/ the rope leading down underwater to where it was snagged. We couldn't budge it.
Heads up.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Found a north water throwbag below. Buckle has been ripped off.


----------

